# Sheet Music?



## Gandalf_White (Aug 28, 2004)

Does anyone know of any good websites that I can find sheet music at? Your help is greatly appreciated. Thanks!

GW


----------



## Gandalf White (Aug 28, 2004)

You've returned!!  

Let the confusion begin..


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Aug 28, 2004)

Gandalf_White said:


> Does anyone know of any good websites that I can find sheet music at? Your help is greatly appreciated. Thanks!
> 
> GW



Try here: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&ie=ISO-8859-1&q=sheet+music/.

Barley

"My mother is such a lousy cook that Thanksgiving at her house is a time of sorrow." —Rita Rudner 32b


----------



## 33Peregrin (Aug 29, 2004)

Wow... that is confusing....


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Aug 29, 2004)

33Peregrin said:


> Wow... that is confusing....



Don't be confused. Just take one site at a time. Exactly what kind of music were you looking for? Classical? Pop? Instrumental? Vocal?

Barley

"Access to power must be confined to those who are not in love with it." —Plato 642


----------



## Gandalf White (Aug 29, 2004)

*cough*

I am pretty sure that 33P was referring to the name situation...


----------



## Saucy (Aug 31, 2004)

its entertaining.


----------



## Ol'gaffer (Sep 1, 2004)

_very_ entertaining.


----------



## Thorgeir (Sep 2, 2004)

Gandalf_White said:


> Does anyone know of any good websites that I can find sheet music at? Your help is greatly appreciated. Thanks!
> 
> GW


I've searched for soooo damn long for some decent sheet music sites....all there ever is is TAB sites  .......Haven't found ONE decent one with sheet music.
Sorry I can't be of more help


----------

